

Ask HN: Please review our startup: gpsAssassin - jaxn
http://killyourneighbor.com

======
pclark
Why does the blackberry download link take me to the Apple Store?

~~~
jaxn
The AppStore approved us suddenly without warning. It too 25 days to get
approved and we had the release date well in the future (May 30th), but last
night we were all of the sudden in the store.

So we are scrambling a little on the website :(

We are starting with iPhone with Android and Blackberry following soon.

------
pclark
oh and: Sign up to be notified

We will be launching in April.

Enter your email address and we will let you know when it is ready.

